# what is he?!



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

this is foley! lol im just generaly curious as to what morph he is??

i was told he is a blizzard gecko
but i was wondering y he is semi yellow! lol!!
he has it on his back and legs and he has just started to get a little bit on his head!

thanx 


xxxx


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Probably a blizzard leo with a regenerated tail, a bit of a strange 'pouch' under the armpit, and a slight overbite. Also looks to be missing some nails on the front foot presumably from bad sheds. Blizzards will often have a yellow tint to them, which will probably turn greyish as they age.


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah wen we got him we were told he is a imperfect blizzard gecko

i was just wondering what the yellow was!!

and i sooooo didnt relise he may have a regenerated tail!!!

how can you tell?


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

oh and ive been told the pouches under his arms are fat reserves aswell as his tail!

he is a fat gecko! hahahahah!!!


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

You can get banana blizzards. My female bliz also shows yellow on her back but not quite as much as your little chap. I will let someone else who knows more about gecko morphs tell you exactly what he is. I dont think he has an overbite though and arent the pouches under the arms just more fat reserves?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

jennifer (: said:


> yeah wen we got him we were told he is a imperfect blizzard gecko
> 
> i was just wondering what the yellow was!!
> 
> ...


It is definitely a regenerated tail. When they lose a section of the tail, the part that grows back is rather bulbous and noticeably different to the rest of the tail.

As I said, blizzards often have yellow in them.

As for the pouches under the arms, adult leopard geckos will have small fat reserves under the arm pit, but the pouch on yours looks bigger than these, and is a little unusual considering its (seemingly) small size. However it is probably nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> You can get banana blizzards. My female bliz also shows yellow on her back but not quite as much as your little chap. I will let someone else who knows more about gecko morphs tell you exactly what he is. I dont think he has an overbite though and arent the pouches under the arms just more fat reserves?


ok thanx would be gr8 to find out what he is!

hes goten a little more yellow after his last shed,got a little bit more on his head.yeah the pouches are fat reserves!

i didnt relise he had a regenerated tail tho! lol
thats a shock!


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Layla said:


> You can get banana blizzards. My female bliz also shows yellow on her back but not quite as much as your little chap. I will let someone else who knows more about gecko morphs tell you exactly what he is. I dont think he has an overbite though and arent the pouches under the arms just more fat reserves?


There is only one proven 'true' banana blizzard (i.e. double homozygous patternless and blizzard, rather than just a yellow coloured blizzard, which are often called 'bananas' these days) in existence as far as I know, and that is in the US.

The second photo definitely looks like a slight overbite, and as I said in my last post, the pouches are much more noticeable than normal fat reserves, especially considering the young age/small size of the leo.


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> It is definitely a regenerated tail. When they lose a section of the tail, the part that grows back is rather bulbous and noticeably different to the rest of the tail.
> 
> As I said, blizzards often have yellow in them.
> 
> As for the pouches under the arms, adult leopard geckos will have small fat reserves under the arm pit, but the pouch on yours looks bigger than these, and is a little unusual considering its (seemingly) small size. However it is probably nothing to be concerned about.


 
ahh i see so u mean near the end of his tail?

i wonerd y every other picture i seen of a lepord gecko have slender tails!!

he has a rele fat puffy tail!!
and yeah maybe he is just a little fatty!! haha!


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

jennifer (: said:


> ahh i see so u mean near the end of his tail?
> 
> i wonerd y every other picture i seen of a lepord gecko have slender tails!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, the last 2/5 of the tail or so is regrown.

I'm not sure what they used to classify the leo as 'imperfect': the regen tail, the large, unaesthetic fat pouches, or the slight overbite!


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

:razz: they told me is was his toes!! 

they never said about his tail!!

i dont rele mind the overbite! and i think hes had a few to many wax worms!!


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

jennifer (: said:


> :razz: they told me is was his toes!!
> 
> they never said about his tail!!
> 
> i dont rele mind the overbite! and i think hes had a few to many wax worms!!


Does he still get about okay?

I acquired an adult male that had lost all of his nails from bad sheds, and he is fine on the floor, but he can't climb very well at all, as you would expect.


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah he gets around fine

he likes to clime about,he does have a little less grip on his front foot but nothing to bad

xx


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

cjreptiles said:


> There is only one proven 'true' banana blizzard (i.e. double homozygous patternless and blizzard, rather than just a yellow coloured blizzard, which are often called 'bananas' these days) in existence as far as I know, and that is in the US.
> 
> The second photo definitely looks like a slight overbite, and as I said in my last post, the pouches are much more noticeable than normal fat reserves, especially considering the young age/small size of the leo.


 
y are banana blizzard geckos so rare then??


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

jennifer (: said:


> y are banana blizzard geckos so rare then??


Because they are a combination of two recessive morphs (blizzard and patternless), which do not seem to combine very well.


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

ahh!

would be awesome if mi little foley was a banana blizzard!!

no he wont be tho! lol!

xxxx


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I think I'd have said leusistic leo ?

What's the difference between leus and blizzards?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not into geckos a great deal, but i do like that one... stunning


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

blazing blizzard i would say


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

boaboytony5 said:


> I think I'd have said leusistic leo ?
> 
> What's the difference between leus and blizzards?


The main difference is leucisitic leos don't exist. Assuming you mean patternless not leucistic, the main differences are blizzards are generally whiter/greyer than patternless, which are often more yellow. You do get blizzards with a yellow tint, but these generally have whiter heads.


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

whats the main difference between a blazing and a normal blizzard??


foley is starting to develop yellow patches on his heas too incase that means anything! lol

xxx


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> not into geckos a great deal, but i do like that one... stunning


 
:smile: 


thanx!! he is a little studd!!


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

jennifer (: said:


> whats the main difference between a blazing and a normal blizzard??
> 
> 
> foley is starting to develop yellow patches on his heas too incase that means anything! lol
> ...


Blazings are normally whiter/pinker and generally look 'cleaner' than the more grey blizzards. Blazings (albino blizzards) also have tan-coloured albino eyes, whereas blizzards have normal, non-albino eyes.


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah foley usualy looks quite gray,apart from his yellow!

so i doubt he is a blazing blizzard

hopefully get his some girlfriends soon!! 



xxxx


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*gecko*

i have a female the same but she can turn yellow, grey or green when she feels like it. doesn't seem to be related to temperature, mood or environment though.
her tail and limbs are always pinky though. ????

oh forgot to say she has very bright green eyes. My boyfriend called her V coz she looks like the alien, apparently!


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

jml220679 said:


> i have a female the same but she can turn yellow, grey or green when she feels like it. doesn't seem to be related to temperature, mood or environment though.
> her tail and limbs are always pinky though. ????


 
haha! id love it if foley turned green!!!!!

after he sheds he goes grayisn but his yellow is rele bright
and for the past few sheds he has gained a little bit more yellow on his head!

ive jsut podted some funny piks of his on the pic but thay are sooooo funny!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

jml220679 said:


> i have a female the same but she can turn yellow, grey or green when she feels like it. doesn't seem to be related to temperature, mood or environment though.
> her tail and limbs are always pinky though. ????
> 
> oh forgot to say she has very bright green eyes. My boyfriend called her V coz she looks like the alien, apparently!


Got any pictures of her when she is green? Preferably ones that show the eyes as well.


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*V*

dont think so. will see if i can get her to stay still for 5 mins and get a couple over the next few days.


----------

